# Need immediate advice!



## kenny1991 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey guys, we have a 13 week old Vizsla. And he is the most beautiful dog I have had  

This morning I was looking at his left eye closely and it looks like he has an inflamed eye lid. It looks swollen with a little growth on the top.

It also looks like there is a bit of hair loss (or no hair growth) around the eye. 

Also on his nose, there is a few spots of no hair growth, which also worries me.

First I thought it was just an allergic reaction to something, but the more I look I think it looks like demodectic mange?

I have attached some photos to this post, if anyone could help me out that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## kenny1991 (Dec 30, 2012)

I took this photo of him yesterday and I just realised that if you look close enough you can see the little growth/swollen part of his left eye!


----------



## kenny1991 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for the help, does anyone else have any advice aswell?


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't have a ton of advice - the vet can definitely verify if it's mange and if it is it can be cleared up with meds. The growth on his eye looks similar to a growth that my brother's dog had on her eye. I forget what it's called, but my brother's dog had it for awhile, it gradually got bigger and when they were putting their dog under for some x-rays they had it removed at the same time. It wasn't a big deal, more cosmetic than anything, that's why they waited to have it removed so they only had to sedate her once. I'd take a trip to the vet to get the spot on his nose checked out because if it is mange you'll want to start treatment so it doesn't get worse looking before it gets better. Good luck!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

The eyelid looks very inflamed, can't see the growth closely enough, but could it be he has something under the skin and it is infected.

Whatever it is or isn't I would take him to the vet as soon as possible, it is not worth messing around with eyes.

Keep us posted.


----------



## kenny1991 (Dec 30, 2012)

We couldn't get him to the vet this afternoon, so we are going to take him first thing in the morning.

He just woke up from a sleep and this is how his eye now looks (im thinking looks worse).

It also feels a hard texture when you touch it, and not a swollen/red/hot feeling that you would expect if it was an allergic reaction to something.

It feels like a little ball and there is another small one on either side if you look close enough in the photo.

Also, he does not seem to be in any discomfort and he is not scratching or rubbing at it either.


----------



## kenny1991 (Dec 30, 2012)

I was thinking of giving him an antihistamine? I have given my previous dogs a human antihistamine and it worked fine, but I am a bit worried because he is only 13 weeks old


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Have seen allergic reaction but not like this, so localized. 
Hope your puppy will be better soon. 
She is very pretty. 

The picture with the power cords worry me a little. They are known to chew everything. 
Mine chewed two extension cords in two years. None of them was plugged in and we are on 120V over here.


----------



## kenny1991 (Dec 30, 2012)

'she' is a 'he' haha  Astro!

but yeah it looks very inflammed in just the one area. I would of thought if it was an allergic reaction, the rest of the eye would be effected and his eye would be swollen as a hole and weeping. But it just seems so discrete to the eye lid and these little bumps..


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Haha, sorry early morning post :

Astro is handsome  , apologies...


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

It sounds like you may be going to the vet today, but Oso had a crazy amount of allergies and little thing when he was a pup (soooo much better with a more mature immune system). 

Whenever it was a suspected allergy, the vet would recommend some benadryl before we go in (even as a pup). At our vet we can call and the people at the front desk or if they need help, a vet tech, will give us some advice over the phone. I would call and get dosage info, then get some benadryl, just in case. If it is a reaction, it should help, if not, you'll be going to the vet anyways to get more info.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Poor thing! She's beautiful. Definitely call the vet and ask if there's anything they recommend. We had a bee sting / bug reaction, called, and they had us give Benadryl with orders to come in if it didn't clear up. Luckily it did.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm no vet but it looks like it could be a (sty) clogged pore.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

He is beautiful!

Regarding the eye (these are strictly guesses)- perhaps a clogged pore as TexasRed suggested, or maybe a hair/eyelash grown wrong?

With regard to the demodex- our boy had it around that age. He had patchy hair loss on his legs, neck, chest and a touch on his sides by the time we got him to the vet. The patches were significantly larger than the one on Astro's nose but keep an eye out on the rest of his body to see if other spots develop. If he seems to have other hairless spots on his or if it seems as though his hair is easy to fall out/pull out then I would definitely take him in for a skin scrape. We noticed Haeden's spots about a week before one of his checkups and then had our vet look at it while we were there- 3 scrapes in different spots confirmed the mange. We decided NOT to do the dip for treatment as he was so young and the demodex was localized. Instead we opted for large doses of Advantage Multi first to see if this would take care of it which it did after about 8 weeks time and 3 negative skin scrapes. We also supplemented with immune system boosters and vitamins in addition to the Advantage Multi. It's a slow process to 'cure' and quite frustrating but it isn't as bad as a lot of people think. The term "mange" strikes fear into the hearts of many but demodex isn't that terrible.

Document size and area of the spots that you're seeing. Check in a few days to see if they're larger or if there are more on the rest of his body. With the nose area it's somewhat easy to lose hair by rubbing it on something, having a toy rub it off or them going at their nose with their paw so it's really tough to say. If you're at your vet soon definitely ask them to take a look at it, but I would monitor and document in the meantime. Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## LifewithLouie (Jan 11, 2013)

Perhaps the bump on his eyelid is a histiocytoma? Typically a benign bump that will go away on it's own. Louiehad one on his ear as a young pup and it went away after a couple of months. The vet will probably biopsy it just to confirm nothing is wrong.

As for the bare spots on his nose, it likely could be mange. Louie is on the tail end of this now. He just had his first negative scraping on Saturday. If it is mange it's easy enough to treat, but keep in mind it will likely get worse before it gets better.
http://lifewithlouiethedog.wordpress.com/2013/04/14/demodectic-mange/


----------



## kenny1991 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey guys, Astro and I just returned from the vet.

So he said the dry spots on his nose are nothing to worry about - he didn't do a skin scrape test but he said its nothing to worry about.

As for the little thing on his eye, he said it is not an allergy related problem. But he thinks it is a cyst. He said it looks like a small cystic mass and he said he can remove it when we decide to neture him.

But this is where the problem comes in. I was planning on getting him desexxed at 12 months (or even later if possible) but the vet said he would like to remove this mass and also desex him at the same time (and also remove his small umbilical hernia which he has).

So I am scarred because I want to wait until 12 months to neture him but what happens if this mass grows in the mean time? I want to prevent him going under the knife twice.

But basically I am also going to get another opinion, because I thought the vet didn't look at everything properly, it was very quick and basic.

So yeah what is all your opinions? Should I try him with an antihistamine anyway, and see if it goes down?

I was planning on waiting it out, and seeing if it went down or got bigger over time. If it got bigger, I would just bite the bullet and get it burnt/cut off and then still wait until 12 months and get him desexxed and get his umbilical hernia fixed then aswell.

What do you all think ?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Get the cyst and umbilical done now and the knackers removed after 2 years........if you have to. The cyst and umbilical are not that invasive so he's going to recover fast. 

Before you decide to take his boys from him, do some research on it. There's a few threads in here with some food for thought. Unless your a vet keeping the cash flow going, it's not as beneficial as it's made out to be.

I have one intact male and one who was done before I got him. The two structures alone mean I will never have another boy unless intact. I have an Astro too. He's now 26 months old is physically large but looks like a girl as he has little muscle definition. Ozkar my 39 month old intact male is rippling with muscles and physically smaller in height and length........he's never mistaken for a bitch.

Both boys are 2nd cousins with the same grandparents, so genes aren't playing a large part, as in they are from the same line, nor two vastly different lines.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

as Ozkar for me, get the cyst and umbilical done asap and wait for 18mths-2 years before neutering.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

It's a no brainer, cyst and hernia. 

There are certain medical conditions that require early gonadectomy, like when impacted for instance. 
From a behavioral standpoint, the answers lie in adequate training and training is not necessarily easier if the dog is without balls.
Looks aside, they look good wether or not operated, only some behaviors like the incessant need for roaming and marking are curbed by dexxxxing the dog. 
For some, this behavior change is most important, for others (including me), not so much.


----------



## kenny1991 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey guys,

Thanks for the advice I really appreciate it.

I think I would love to keep him intact, but I think the only reason I do want to get him snipped is because of the hole territorial/dominance thing.

I have had dogs before (other breeds) which have still had their manly parts, and they have were always trying to be domineering over everyone and were very teritorial. 

Case and point, I took Astro back home to my family for the weekend (2 weeks ago) and my parents dog (3 year old intact dacshund) was very territorial.

Yes I know he was probably like 'what the **** are you doing here, in my house' but thats besides the point. The other dog (8 year old female dachshund) loved Astro to bits and wanted to kiss and play with him all day. And the male dachshund actually pulled Astro's bed off the table, and wee'd all over it.

So yeah I just dont want Astro to turn out the same and I would like to get him done, but will try and wait it out.

I finish uni for this semester at the end of June, so I will aim to get his eye and hernia done around then. And then wait out for atleast 12 months (hopefully even 18 months) to get him snipped.


----------



## kenny1991 (Dec 30, 2012)

he loves watching TV.. I caught him in the act this afternoon.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Whats between the legs does not make a dog territorial or dominant. It whats between the ears.
Start working with him now and you shouldn't have a problem later. My male has never marked in the house and lives with 2 females. He was not neutered until he was 3 years old. Neutering does not fix marking or other behavioral problems. Hard work does.


----------



## purple_falafel (Oct 15, 2012)

My 3 month old vizsla has the same eye stuff going on. My vet didn't seem overly concerned. Barkley had it in his right eye, and then it started to dampen down and then happened in his left eye. Since he isn't overly concerned about it we haven't rushed into any treatments, not that they were even recommended. Our vet said it's most likely a stye but to keep watch really. And since the bump on the right as flattened i'm hoping it'll do the same on the left. 
I'm actually curious as to whether or not he's having a reaction to the chicken in his food. I'm going to do a bit of research in the field and i'll let you know if i find anything.


----------

